

Ask HN: Send a resume in PDF or Doc or? - ishener

Say I wanted to send my resume and not get on the nerves of the person who reads it, what&#x27;s the best format? PDF, doc, html(???), google doc, cpp, or some other clever idea?
======
ecspike
Depends. Generally PDF or Word format is how I get them.

Recruiters will want it in Word format, but be careful. They want to be able
to remove your identifying data (not so bad) and but also sometimes decide to
"improve" your resumes by adding or changing keywords. Have had some times
where things were changed making for an "interesting" interview.

I'd take Markdown in a heartbeat but it would probably scare off HR before it
got to me.

------
jhwhite
You need a couple of different copies of your resume in each format really.

I wrote my resume in Pages and NO ONE accepts that as a format. So I export it
to PDF.

But recruiters want it in .doc(x) so I had to export it to Word then clean up
the formatting.

I'd love to be able to keep a resume in markdown but I don't know anyone that
takes it.

------
eric_bullington
Most of the developers I know prefer a resume in txt or markdown format.
Something that can be easily read in plaintext editor like vim or sublime.

------
PaulHoule
I convert my LinkedIn page to PDF and give that to people.

